# April Races



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just post what races or tours you might be doing this april. And where they are located.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Two VA races coming up I sent out to our club:

On April 26: A local (Waynesboro) crit with both Cat 5 and Cat 35+ openings!, perfect for getting in those mass starts- plus it has a big hill every lap so its going to break up the field.

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=7546

And on May 2: And the proving grounds for your climbing chops, the Wintergreen Ascent which is the State Championship Hill Climb (with trophies and everything), hosted by CRC. 

https://www.pre-reg.com/Users/RacerMain.aspx?Type=1&EventID=300


----------



## Bobert540 (Apr 11, 2006)

I will be racing in the Mount Joy. PA Race this coming weekend April 11


----------

